# Driver for MAG LT573s, Model #568



## rj24 (Feb 27, 2005)

I searched a while for a driver for this monitor. It's a MAG Innovision flat panel monitor, 15". Was wondering if anyone knew where to find one. Tried their driver packages on their website and none matched the monitor I have. I recently bought this from Best Buy, just a few months ago, so am surprised to see that there isn't much documentation on this monitor. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. :sayyes: 

Oh - I'm running Win XP and it currently has listed under system devices, Plug and Play Monitor. Was trying to update the monitor's driver to the specific model number. 

Thanks again


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this is of any help
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=70046


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I use a MAG 1785 myself. If you can manually set the frequencies and resolution, you can optimize this monitor. It can handle 1280 X 1024 max res. At 60 hz refresh ( V=60hz, H= 63.9khz ). Then set the phase on the monitor for clearest image. There are drivers for display adapters, but monitors don't, to my knowledge require drivers, since the computer doesn't address the monitor directly. Only the display adapter. I know I said 60hz refresh, and it might handle 70 ok, but being it's LCD, there is no flicker issues. So 60hz looks fine to the eye.

When it's correct, it's sharper and crisper than any CRT you've ever seen.


----------

